# Bee Sting with Blisters?



## FarmerGreen

My wife got stung just above the wrist Tuesday night while we were picking up 2 nucs. It was just one sting, but Wednesday morning she wakes up and there are small blisters in an area about 3/4 inch x 2 inches. She hasn't been to the doctor but the pharmacist told her to take benadryl, ibuprofen and an ice pack, and also some topical benadryl. So far nothing has helped and her arm is aching, swollen and hot. Anyone ever have blisters from a bee sting?
Anything else we should try?


----------



## glazed

A copper penny!

Edited to add source: 

http://texasholistic.info/index.php?topic=1463.0


----------



## FarmerGreen

My wife went on to the hospital after I posted. The doctor there said the blistering and the swelling were from the anti-sting cream the other beekeeper had. Apparently she's alergic to it. I'll call the guy today and find out what it was so we don't use it anymore.

Mama Crow: I'll try the penny thing next time and see how it works. Just hope it doesn't need to be solid copper, those might be hard to find. They're just copper flashed zinc since the '80's


----------



## tom j

next time try oral gel


----------



## Michael Bush

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


----------



## glazed

FarmerGreen said:


> Mama Crow: I'll try the penny thing next time and see how it works. Just hope it doesn't need to be solid copper, those might be hard to find. They're just copper flashed zinc since the '80's


Okay dokay  

I'd like to know if it works, too!!!


----------



## cowcreekgeeks

I grew up using raw onion. The venom is protein based and the acid in the onion breaks it down.


----------



## FarmerGreen

We called back to the folks we got the nucs from and asked about the oinment they used. It is Denver's Sting Stopper. I did a little online research and it seems everyone agrees it's great stuff. Apparently my wife is allergic to one of the ingredients. Most of the swelling has gone down, and some of the blisters. The largest ones are slowly going down also.


----------



## Penny-Ontario

Ouch, glad she's ok now, i too have heard of using an onion, as well as a penny.


----------



## Joyfullyplain

FarmerGreen said:


> My wife got stung just above the wrist Tuesday night while we were picking up 2 nucs. It was just one sting, but Wednesday morning she wakes up and there are small blisters in an area about 3/4 inch x 2 inches. She hasn't been to the doctor but the pharmacist told her to take benadryl, ibuprofen and an ice pack, and also some topical benadryl. So far nothing has helped and her arm is aching, swollen and hot. Anyone ever have blisters from a bee sting?
> Anything else we should try?


I actually get this same reaction from spider bites. I have two on one foot right now. The bites blistered and itch and my foot aches. I've been taking Benadryl, Alavert and Atarax (Rx) (because I wind up itching all over) and apply baking soda poultice to the area. That really helps for me. Cortisone cream is ok but not nearly as effective as the baking soda. Hope this helps!


----------

